# je draait er om heen



## yannalan

je draait er om heen

Deze woorden begrijp ik niet. Kan iemand verklaren, aUb ?
context : een kung fu monnik verteelt een sprookje op drie wijzen die wijn drinken.
Een mann die naast zit zegt :
je draait er om heen, monnik, heb je nu wel of geen kurkentrekker bij je ?

Dank U wel !


----------



## -MilicianA-

Ergens om heen draaien is hetzelfde als rond de pot draaien, een onderwerp of vraag vermijden meestal door van onderwerp te veranderen, of loze praat uit te slaan. 
In dit geval vermijdt de monnik te zeggen of hij een kurkentrekker bij zich heeft.


----------



## Baunilha

je draait er om heen, monnik, heb je nu wel of geen kurkentrekker bij je ?


In het Nederlands: je komt niet ter zake.

In english: Not coming to the point.

En français: ne pas aller/venir au fait, ne pas etre net... 


Bon vent


----------



## yannalan

Goed ! Dank u wel, MilicianA !


----------



## yannalan

Dank U, Baunilha !
Pas op : op frans "bon vent" betekt "maak dat je wegkomt !"
Ik weete U denk niet dat.


----------



## Baunilha

yannalan said:


> Dank U, Baunilha !
> Pas op : op frans "bon vent" betekt "maak dat je wegkomt !"
> Ik weete U denk niet dat.


 

ik had er inderdaad een knipoog aan moeten toevoegen. bij dezen,


 (met vertraging)


----------



## yannalan

Geen probleem, Baunilha !
Tot ziens.


----------



## Baunilha

yannalan said:


> Geen probleem, Baunilha !
> Tot ziens.


 
!veel succes!


----------

